# Calling Cards -- Anyone use them?



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

I was inspired by A. Squire's mentioning of calling cards in a thread on ladies' gifts to ask this.

Does anyone use calling cards today? If so, when and how? Is it just a short form of stationary or notecard? 

I have often thought they would be a nice substitute for business cards, but then again, that is probably not very appropriate. They seem to me to be more of a note card substitute, or a classier version of "from the desk of..." type card.

Does anyone truly go calling anymore? I have read that this custom is still alive in the military.

Enlighten me.


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I was inspired by A. Squire's mentioning of calling cards in a thread on ladies' gifts to ask this.
> 
> Does anyone use calling cards today? If so, when and how? Is it just a short form of stationary or notecard?
> 
> ...


A calling card was simply a small card with one's name printed on it. The business card is the modern descendant of the calling card.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> I was inspired by A. Squire's mentioning of calling cards in a thread on ladies' gifts to ask this.
> 
> Does anyone use calling cards today? If so, when and how? Is it just a short form of stationary or notecard?
> 
> ...


The calling card--in it's purely traditional format: small business-card-sized, plain white or buff card stock with simply your name printed on it--is almost unseen today. As we all know, it was to give to the staff member who opened the door when you came calling. Not many with staff these days, not many calling these days.

I have heard of some who keep a calling card along side their business cards for more social encounters. He would write his number in pen on the back of the card (or email address, I suppose), but the front would, as tradition holds, still only bear his name. I actually think this is pretty cool.

If you're looking to write more than your phone number (or, according to Ms. Post, a short invitation, "Join us for supper, Wednesday next at seven" which you can do on a calling card), you really need a correspondance card, which I use. Simple white card, name engraved at the top, envelope lined in navy blue with return address engraved on the flap, Cranes. I've also seen "executive" sized stationery (smaller than 8 1/2 x 11) which is nice as well. Thinking of have a stack of that printed up with my signal flag initials at the top.

JB


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I have a friend who uses them. He claims he does it because he his job is secret, and he isn't allowed to have business cards that tell what he does. Since I don't know what this job is, I don't know if he is lying or not, but he uses calling cards nonetheless. He has a simple cream colored cards with his name engraved on them. If he meets a young lady to whom he would like to give his phone number, he finds someone with a pen (something he never carries) and writes it on the card. At this point she will flee in terror, or be absolutely captivated.


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

Joe Tradly said:


> I have heard of some who keep a calling card along side their business cards for more social encounters. He would write his number in pen on the back of the card (or email address, I suppose), but the front would, as tradition holds, still only bear his name. I actually think this is pretty cool.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Joe and Septa,
> ...


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

One of my favorite calling card moments is in the movie Ocean's 11. George Clooney's character, Danny Ocean, picks the pocket the Matt Damon characater. When the latter reaches into his pocket to retrieve his wallet, all he comes out with is a card. When he flips it over, all it says is Daniel Ocean. Sweet.

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Tom, perhaps you might be interested in a social business card, same size as a business card but more appropriate for non-business related information sharing—Just a name and e-mail or personal phone number. The business cards of many doctors are actually appointment cards which seem awkward if the person you’re handing one to is not a patient or perspective patient. 

The calling card is larger than the business card and as Rojo stated has your name on it—full name I think is customary. I think it’s classy, but hey, consider the source. I think you might be surprised by how useful they are.

As far as who else uses a calling card. I keep a shallow silver bowl (sterling, of course--Gorhman, if you insist) in the foyer for calling cards. To date I’ve yet to receive one.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> As far as who else uses a calling card. I keep a shallow silver bowl (sterling, of course--Gorhman, if you insist) in the foyer for calling cards. To date I've yet to receive one.


I'll keep that in mind, dear Squire.

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> I'll keep that in mind, dear Squire.
> 
> JB


Fantastic! A visit from Tradly. How about depositing my pen in the bowl as well?

Wait a minute, you're coming to pinch my silver, aren't you?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Fantastic! A visit from Tradly. How about depositing my pen in the bowl as well?
> 
> Wait a minute, you're coming to pinch my silver, aren't you?


Damn, that MacArthur made you paranoid!

JB


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe, you are a good sport as well as a class act.


*For the record I have first hand experience and will testify to the elegance of Mr. Tradly’s correspondence cards. Not rigged out or haughty, just simple and tasteful—befitting the man.


----------



## ptolbert (May 12, 2005)

I had a lady hand me a calling card at the store once, it was about 2x2 or 3x3, it had her name and telephone number on one side and a place for her to scribble a date/time on the back.

It was interesting to say the least....


----------



## Sweetness (Aug 25, 2005)

I have a set and similarly to what other people have said, give them out with my phone number written on the back in pen. I have no use for business cards yet and this is an easy way to give people my telephone number if they don't have a cell phone to put it in to.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

ptolbert said:


> I had a lady hand me a calling card at the store once, it was about 2x2 or 3x3, it had her name and telephone number on one side and a place for her to scribble a date/time on the back.
> 
> It was interesting to say the least....


Pat, was this a particularly attractive lady, by chance?

JB


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Joe, you are a good sport as well as a class act.
> 
> *For the record I have first hand experience and will testify to the elegance of Mr. Tradly's correspondence cards. Not rigged out or haughty, just simple and tasteful-befitting the man.


Too kind, friend.

JB


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Indeed*

Yes, I use them. As a Mason, belonging to a white water kayak club, being involved in my college fraternity as an alumnus and a member of a Mardi Gras Krewe, it is impossible, if not silly to put all on one card.

So, I had the cards printed up with my full name on them and nothing else, I have separate email addresses for each endeavor; so I simply write the appropriate email addy and or my phone number on them as needed.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*calling cards*



Joe Tradly said:


> Damn, that MacArthur made you paranoid!
> 
> JB


JB-
Your reputation precedes you


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

A.Squire said:


> Tom, perhaps you might be interested in a social business card, same size as a business card but more appropriate for non-business related information sharing-Just a name and e-mail or personal phone number. The business cards of many doctors are actually appointment cards which seem awkward if the person you're handing one to is not a patient or perspective patient.
> 
> The calling card is larger than the business card and as Rojo stated has your name on it-full name I think is customary. I think it's classy, but hey, consider the source. I think you might be surprised by how useful they are.
> 
> As far as who else uses a calling card. I keep a shallow silver bowl (sterling, of course--Gorhman, if you insist) in the foyer for calling cards. To date I've yet to receive one.


Squire,

I would guess that in the circles in which you travel, your guests might be slightly offended by your offering a silver bowl as opposed to the personal attention of your domestic. 

I see that even Crane has jumped on the bandwagon of the modern calling card business.

https://www.crane.com/social/personalcorrespondence/callingcards.aspx


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

I use them. Dempsey and Carroll in NYC engraves them for me and I carry them in my great uncle's sterling card case from 1904. It's a great contraption, curved to fit into a vest pocket.

I use them for both business (as I'm not really in "business") and personal matters. Just my name on the front, nothing else. People receive as much or as little information as I care to give them.

If I may, though, correct Squire on one point: a gentlemen's calling card is, in fact, smaller than a standard American business card. A lady's is bigger.

HL


----------



## nation (Jul 30, 2005)

About 10 years ago, I would carry a card with just my name, and in the lower corner, a pager number. I got a lot of comments about it, and I always thought it quite functional, and understated. A prosecutor friend of mine told me: "this just screams--I represent dope dealers" Which at the time was true.

My thinking was, people didnt need to know what I did. They really didnt need my address, and a pager number was a quicker way to reach me than an office number. This was before cell numbers were so ubiquitous, and back when cell calls were expensive.

Now I carry two cards: a tradtional business card with addresses, etc, and a card that has just my name and cell number.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 11, 2004)

nation said:


> About 10 years ago, I would carry a card with just my name, and in the lower corner, a pager number. I got a lot of comments about it, and I always thought it quite functional, and understated. A prosecutor friend of mine told me: "this just screams--I represent dope dealers" Which at the time was true.


A card with just a name and pager number -- to me, this screams "I am a dope dealer"


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I've been meaning to get some calling cards with just my name on them for a few years now. My thinking is that I don't want to give everyone my home phone number, not everyone needs my e-mail, tailor the information for the person recieving it. 
Something I need to do this year, after all, my name never changes so a couple hundred of them should last me for few decades.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Guys-
I really like this idea of calling cards. I've never thought of having this, but in my position as a teacher it seems to make a great deal of sense. I don't really need a business card, but at times I need to give a parent or a teacher at another school my name and (some) info to contact me. The calling card would be the perfect way to facilitate this. Thanks for all of the wisdom...

TT


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

familyman said:


> I've been meaning to get some calling cards with just my name on them for a few years now. My thinking is that I don't want to give everyone my home phone number, not everyone needs my e-mail, tailor the information for the person recieving it.
> Something I need to do this year, after all, my name never changes so a couple hundred of them should last me for few decades.


Back in the uni days I bought a box of 500 cards with just my name. I'm about 1/3 the way through them. As you say, Familyman, they allow you to tailor the contact info to the audience.

For example: "Girlfriend A" gets telephone number #1, while "Girlfriend B" gets telephone number #2, while prospective "Girlfriend C" gets cell phone number, etc.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Back in the uni days I bought a box of 500 cards with just my name. I'm about 1/3 the way through them. As you say, Familyman, they allow you to tailor the contact info to the audience.
> 
> For example: "Girlfriend A" gets telephone number #1, while "Girlfriend B" gets telephone number #2, while prospective "Girlfriend C" gets cell phone number, etc.


That's EXACTLY what my wife wants to hear.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

I recently stopped buying stationery piecemeal (a box here and there, without much thought behind the difference from one note to another) and invested in a proper suite: engraved correspondence and note cards, letter sheets, envelopes, and, yes, calling cards.

I don't write a lot of longer letters, but the correspondence cards and the calling cards see frequent use. It has turned out to be a very good investment, actually. A simple and unified set of stationery sets me apart from my colleagues, and, as Familyman has pointed out, is useful as long as I don't go and change my name.

But how do I _use_ them? As a business card most of the time. My employer does not give me such perks, and so I write my mobile number or email address or both on the back of the card whenever I make a new acquaintance. A few times I've stuck them in gifts, with a short note on the back. But I have yet to leave one in a silver bowl.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

jasonpraxis said:


> I recently stopped buying stationery piecemeal (a box here and there, without much thought behind the difference from one note to another) and *invested in a proper suite: engraved correspondence and note cards, letter sheets, envelopes, and, yes, calling cards. *
> 
> I don't write a lot of longer letters, but the correspondence cards and the calling cards see frequent use. It has turned out to be a very good investment, actually. A simple and unified set of stationery sets me apart from my colleagues, and, as Familyman has pointed out, is useful as long as I don't go and change my name.
> 
> But how do I _use_ them? As a business card most of the time. My employer does not give me such perks, and so I write my mobile number or email address or both on the back of the card whenever I make a new acquaintance. A few times I've stuck them in gifts, with a short note on the back. *But I have yet to leave one in a silver bowl*.


LOL.

Where did you buy from?


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

jasonpraxis said:


> But I have yet to leave one in a silver bowl.


To paraphrase Captain Nathan Brittles, you mean a silver salver...

Yes, where did you purchase them from ?


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Doctor Damage said:


> For example: "Girlfriend A" gets telephone number #1, while "Girlfriend B" gets telephone number #2, while prospective "Girlfriend C" gets cell phone number, etc.


Girl you don't want to hear from again gets a made up phone number...


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Girl you don't want to hear from again gets a made up phone number...


You are so money and don't even know it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Benjamin.65 (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes, I have them and I use them

It is quite acceptable, proper even since Victoria, to have an address printed on a gentleman's calling card.


Ben


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

I investigated selections from American Stationery, Crane's, Dempsey and Carroll,and Piccolo Press. I also considered Tiffany and Mrs. John L. Strong, but wasn't able to see samples from either.

Dempsey and Carroll got the nod, and I'm happy to recommend their service.


----------



## John Calvin (Nov 26, 2006)

*interim stationery option?*

I've always used Crane's for my stationery needs, but I'm now in a bind. I'm about out of monarch sheets, but plan to move this summer and don't want to spend the $$ for stationery that I won't use. Jasonpraxis mentions American Stationery; I had never heard of it, but I looked it up and was baffled at how inexpensive it is. I didn't know one could get personalized stationery for this little. Does anyone know anything about how bad the quality is? I'm considering it as a temporary option. It doesn't have to be great, but I'd rather send no items on personalized stationery than send them on stationery that looks cheap. Thanks.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

John Calvin said:


> I've always used Crane's for my stationery needs, but I'm now in a bind. I'm about out of monarch sheets, but plan to move this summer and don't want to spend the $$ for stationery that I won't use. Jasonpraxis mentions American Stationery; I had never heard of it, but I looked it up and was baffled at how inexpensive it is.


Some day I would like to have house stationery, but until I set down roots I only use my first and last name (it's distinctive enough so I'm not confused with anyone else) on my paper.

As for American Stationery, their service was fast and communicative, but the quality of their work was not quite what I was looking for. They do offer samples; you may want to compare their work against your current stock of Crane's.

If you're mixing envelopes or blank sheets, however, you may not be able to match one company's inventory with another. I run into this situation with my initial engraved sheets (D&C) and the subsequent blank sheets (bulk Crane's). Does anyone notice it? If they do, they haven't said anything. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## John Calvin (Nov 26, 2006)

jasonpraxis said:


> Some day I would like to have house stationery, but until I set down roots I only use my first and last name (it's distinctive enough so I'm not confused with anyone else) on my paper.
> 
> As for American Stationery, their service was fast and communicative, but the quality of their work was not quite what I was looking for. They do offer samples; you may want to compare their work against your current stock of Crane's.
> 
> If you're mixing envelopes or blank sheets, however, you may not be able to match one company's inventory with another. I run into this situation with my initial engraved sheets (D&C) and the subsequent blank sheets (bulk Crane's). Does anyone notice it? If they do, they haven't said anything. :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks, jasonpraxis. This is as I feared regarding American Stationery--the price is too good to be true. I may well decide just to do some sheets with my name printed and use blank envelopes.

BTW, I assume since you chose D&C over Crane's you preffered their work. What specifically did you think was better about it? Is the price about the same?


----------



## Innovan (Dec 7, 2005)

*Use Avery business cards*

I just buy Avery business cards at Office Depot, like #5882, for $15.

The Microsoft Word templates are free off the www.avery.com site. And there's all sorts of places like www.dafont.com that have free fonts.

When going to a social event I'll print up a dozen off the computer with my name and another dozen for SWMBO with hers, often choosing a different font for each card just for whim.

That way when you're holding an "afters" party in your hotel room with a couple bottles of wine (or mead, or liqueur), you can quickly scribble the room number and hand it to select guests ahead of time. For resorts and cruises these kinds of self-made social cards are great.

But the really great thing about the avery cards is you can keep tinkering with the format and tailoring it to your needs without overinvesting in any given style. I like variety and am always changing the look, just for fun. I print out a sheet, and when I'm bored of that format I change things before I print out the next one.


----------



## jasonpraxis (Mar 29, 2005)

John Calvin said:


> Thanks, jasonpraxis. This is as I feared regarding American Stationery--the price is too good to be true. I may well decide just to do some sheets with my name printed and use blank envelopes.
> 
> BTW, I assume since you chose D&C over Crane's you preffered their work. What specifically did you think was better about it? Is the price about the same?


Actually, I think the American Stationery product is a good entry-level alternative (perhaps the only one) to blank sheets.

Though I had been a loyal Crane's customer for over a decade, I chose Dempsey and Carroll for three reasons.

A good friend recommended D&C to me. Their engraving is precise and dramatic, and the quality of their paper is, in my untrained opinion, equal to Crane's.

The complete D&C line is available via their website, and all business can be handled without an in-store visit. I have never been impressed by the attitude and quality of service at Crane's stores in New York or Chicago. D&C is more expensive for small orders, but for a bulk order I imagine the prices would be competitive.

Last year, Crane's began embossing their name on the back flap of their outer envelopes. I don't mind it being woven into the paper itself, but the embossing looks cheap and tacky. D&C has restrained themselves from such a gimmick.

But again, personal stationery is just that: personal. My needs are different from another's, and a part of the experience is the selection process itself. There are scores, if not hundreds, of choices available.


----------



## jeansguy (Jul 29, 2003)

Innovan said:


> I just buy Avery business cards at Office Depot, like #5882, for $15.
> 
> The Microsoft Word templates are free off the www.avery.com site. And there's all sorts of places like www.dafont.com that have free fonts.
> 
> ...


I recently did this very thing, and I am quite impressed with the quality. I used Avery 'Clean-Edge' cards that do not have the little perforations along the edge. The stock is quite glossy, and when printed on high quality, they look just as good as my business cards from work.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

John Calvin said:


> I've always used Crane's for my stationery needs, but I'm now in a bind. I'm about out of monarch sheets, but plan to move this summer and don't want to spend the $$ for stationery that I won't use. Jasonpraxis mentions American Stationery; I had never heard of it, but I looked it up and was baffled at how inexpensive it is. I didn't know one could get personalized stationery for this little. Does anyone know anything about how bad the quality is? I'm considering it as a temporary option. It doesn't have to be great, but I'd rather send no items on personalized stationery than send them on stationery that looks cheap. Thanks.


I recently bought some from American Stationery - and the quality is okay, certainly not Cranes, by any stretch! I ordered the 50 navy bordered notes with my name on them with matching envelopes with my address (no liner). Not too bad, considering the price - $50.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

I am thinking of leaving academics and moving into the private sector. Do you think I should stick with standard business cards as I job-hunt? Calling cards might be a bit obscure.


----------



## crazyquik (Jun 8, 2005)

I also recently picked up some stuff from American Stationary. I would agree that it's good starter-stationary. They did not have a complete suite like I wanted though.


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

HistoryDoc said:


> I am thinking of leaving academics and moving into the private sector. Do you think I should stick with standard business cards as I job-hunt? Calling cards might be a bit obscure.


For job hunting stick to a standard card. You know who you'll be giving them to and what info they need. I see calling cards as a more social/mixed company thing where you can tailor the information to the receiver while adding as little personality to the situation. For business I think it's generally a good idea to keep it all business.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow (May 24, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> I have heard of some who keep a calling card along side their business cards for more social encounters. He would write his number in pen on the back of the card (or email address, I suppose), but the front would, as tradition holds, still only bear his name. I actually think this is pretty cool.


I have a box of the traditional calling cards which I use in this exact way. They are and should be engraved. If you can't get engraved calling cards, opt for something more commercial, like a business card.

As several others have noted, you should select the correct size. Men have one size, single unmarried women another and couples still another.

If you get the small envelopes, they can be used for gift enclosures.

At one point, before the post office set the size of envelopes their machines could handle, they were used to issue invitations.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I use calling card often. I work for a church and use them when I am doing pastoral work. If a person is not at home I put one through the letter box. I find them to be very helpful and valued because it lets someone know I have called and they know someone cares. If I had not left a calling card they would never have known anyone had been.

I had mine made by a friend who is a printer by trade but of course one can make them on a home computor these days.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

EastVillageTrad said:


> To paraphrase Captain Nathan Brittles, you mean a silver salver...
> 
> Yes, where did you purchase them from ?


Forgive the cinematic pedantry, but that's not Capt. Nathan Brittles from 1949's _She Wore a Yellow Ribbon, _that's Capt. Kirby York from 1948's _Fort Apache_ (note the portrait of Lt. Col. Owen Thursday in the background). I can't quite tell from the pic but as that's a still from the end of the film I think he's Major York at that point. Are those oak leaves instead of bars on his shoulder straps?

As for calling cards, I have L-O-V-E tattooed on the knuckles of one hand, and H-A-T-E on the other hand. That's all the calling card I need ;-)


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

I have some calling cards, but rarely ever use them in the traditional way. I think in this day and age they are most useful to place in wedding and baby gifts and things like that. Squire is most correct in providing a silver container for guests to deposit calling cards. Had I his address, I should endeavor to pay him a call.

The following link describes the social dance of making formal calls in the Navy. (I'm not sure how old this info is)



Complicated, but I don't anybody does this anymore. Instead the Navy has a modern event known as "All Calls Made and Returned", which is nothing more than a big reception to allow officers and their wives at a particular station to get to know each other socially.

Correspondence cards are indispensable to me. I rarely have more to say than fits on a 4x6 card. They're great for thank you notes.

Scott


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, maybe I'm just dense, but here is the thing I don't get about the calling card bowl in the foyer. If somebody comes inside your house, don't you already know who they are and how to contact them?


----------



## steedappeal (May 10, 2004)

*Calling cards...*

I have several calling cards and use them quite often in purely social settings. I intentionally design them to be UNLIKE the standard business card size so as to differentiate.

There is a long-standing ettiquette to how to use them when presenting them on a "visit". Maybe consult one of the older etiquette books for the art of corner turning.

The master of visiting cards is our own Blackadder who had Smythson do a run some years ago. It is quite a sight to see him put fountain pen to carte de visite papier!

I also recommend the following for a historical archive of visiting cards:


----------



## maxnharry (Dec 3, 2004)

Naval Gent said:


> I have some calling cards, but rarely ever use them in the traditional way. I think in this day and age they are most useful to place in wedding and baby gifts and things like that. Squire is most correct in providing a silver container for guests to deposit calling cards. Had I his address, I should endeavor to pay him a call.
> 
> The following link describes the social dance of making formal calls in the Navy. (I'm not sure how old this info is)
> 
> ...


Old, but was still taught to me in 1991 by our Naval Etiquette instructor. I did once pay a call on an Admiral's home that had a silver platter in the entry hall for calling cards, but never invested in cards back then. All calls made and returned is still alive and well (at least in DC).


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

For a time, my wife kept a sterling silver compote full of candy on our entry hall table. After a party one evening, the candy was depleted, but we found that one of our female guests had left a calling card in the dish. I was impressed.


----------



## dopey (Jan 17, 2005)

jasonpraxis said:


> Actually, I think the American Stationery product is a good entry-level alternative (perhaps the only one) to blank sheets.
> 
> Though I had been a loyal Crane's customer for over a decade, I chose Dempsey and Carroll for three reasons.
> 
> ...


We used Dempsey & Carroll as well, though not for calling cards, or even a suite of stationery. We each just got what we thought we needed. They really shine when you have an idea for a monogram layout and let them come up with the actual design and do the engraving.


----------

